# The "Force" is with Orca!



## mtsheron (Jul 16, 2012)

Well after a few months of doing upgrades I have finally finished the Force conversion of the Orca. It is now all Force!


----------



## Sundog (Sep 25, 2013)

Brand support thumbs up! Brands actually. I like SRAM.


----------



## mtsheron (Jul 16, 2012)

The SRAM is getting better the more I learn it's little quirks.


----------



## Jen_I_Am (Mar 30, 2010)

I don't like the thought of going back to Shimano now that I'm familiar with SRAM. The only weak point in any SRAM drivetrain is the FD boss. That's according to my LBS anyway. They adjusted it and suggest replacing it but it's working fine right now. We have so much snow right now that the only riding I'll be doing is spin class or snowmobile :cryin:


----------



## mtsheron (Jul 16, 2012)

Jen_I_Am said:


> I don't like the thought of going back to Shimano now that I'm familiar with SRAM. *The only weak point in any SRAM drivetrain is the FD boss*. That's according to my LBS anyway. They adjusted it and suggest replacing it but it's working fine right now. We have so much snow right now that the only riding I'll be doing is spin class or snowmobile :cryin:


Funny you say this! While doing all the conversions I had a issue with the bikes drivetrain not shifting under weight to the big chain ring but would on the repair stand. Take it to my LBS and the damn FD boss was slightly bent and he straighten it out and now it works. My mechanic said not many people think to look at that little little piece as a culprit! Dang glad I have a great mechanic because I thought it was my mechanic skills but I just had not figured out the FD boss!!!!


----------

